# very picture heavy



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i finally got the tiels' playgym finished, though i may add a few things here and there as ideas cross my mind. these photos will take a few posts lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got a photo of dally's cute pied feather on her neck, usually hidden by all them pearls and fluff!

i also got photos of tsuka holding something in HIS feet for once, normally dally does it lol proof he's learned it!


and dally and tsuka bickered often today...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this first picture is one of my new favourites!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I just love, love, love every single photo , one is more beautiful than the other.
Sweet, cute, adorable..... makes me smile from beak to beak,


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome!! Looks like they really enjoy it.


----------



## Flock (Jul 15, 2012)

loved the show great pictures


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Your piccies always show us insights into the characters of your birdies.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I was looking again. I love that first one of Tsuka!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

GORGEOUS....though I must confess the first pix of Dally had me wondering if she was playing house with Tsuka because she looked like she was with egg....but looking at the rest of the pix's in the 3rd post she doesn't.

Tsukas conformation in the first pix's looks like he's be a nice showbird


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the last picture of them bickering.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Loved them all


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww cute pictures.
Dally looks pretty as ever and I love Tuska's mean picture lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

srtiels said:


> GORGEOUS....though I must confess the first pix of Dally had me wondering if she was playing house with Tsuka because she looked like she was with egg....but looking at the rest of the pix's in the 3rd post she doesn't.
> 
> Tsukas conformation in the first pix's looks like he's be a nice showbird


no, no eggies lol shes just got a fluffy butt and she had tired herself out flying around a bit before settling on the playgym. in the evening she gets spurts of energy and shoots around like a rocket. then is all tired after

issues with tsuka being a showbird, he's got thinning of feathers on the back of his head, he's pigeon toed, and he's a fat butt. lol but he does have nice stature he stands very nice. when he was flighted i took a nice photo of him











he's got messed up nails on the back of one foot












and the balding











otherwise, i would have thought about it, but he also cant be clipped for our shows... lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely pix...the first pic of Tsuka makes him look goofy. Kind of like my hubby when he's being a weirdo lol.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He looks great one the branch. Ah....the thinning behind the crest may be due to too many generations of visual pearls. Sooo....him and Dally would not be a good pair because it would bring out this fault more and the babies would also inherit and pass it along. Ideally he would be good with a pied or normal. *Maybe* (just specualting on what goes in in those bird brains) he knows this and why he is such a brat with Dally.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha he is a jerk to everyone some days. he still mates with her, asks her for scritches... then the next day hes beaking at her and bugging her lol

he asks me for scritches one day, then he lunges and tail flares the next! he's like jeckyl and hyde. i love his good days. 


theyre not bonded enough to breed. i learned that with the attempt and it caused problems. if they ever did lay (i prevent it) i will end up having to assist feed for sure or handfeed. i think tsuka would be pretty good with raising babies, i worry with his aggression, but when they get really hormonal fake eggs are given to them and he sits on them very dedicated.... hes so gentle with the eggs and even if i am holding one instead of lunging at me, he gently tries to roll it out of my hand! dally tries to eat the fake eggs.... so i worry bout her being a bad mom too! but i prevent the eggs any way and have had good luck so far. tsuka is more hormonal driven than dally. he shreds things and gets nesty a lot, thats why their cage i use blankets now instead of paper because he was making nests in the corners and encouraging dally to join him... no thank you!


these two wont be bred. not bonded properly, not right mutations, and tsuka's temperament is quirky. one day in the far future i have thought about breeding specifically for loose feathers like dally but its an idea for the far future.


i also wonder more, is tsuka's balding more from genetics or the fact that his whole back of his head was plucked up until he was 5 months old?

you can see the plucking here


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I just loved all your pictures.Your two birds are adorable X x


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They're so pretty and you photograph them so well!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks guys 

i am able to get better photos than i used to now with the new camera lol


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awesome photos. and i especially loved all the tongue showing ones


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

You have some awesome pics here! I especially like the close ups. If only my camera was that good, LOL. And it helps that Tsuka and Dally are such camera hams


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures, It's always interesting to see shots of birds fighting. They look so fierce, even though in a minute or two you know they'll be back to their usual selves.


----------



## albeepearl (Jul 24, 2012)

*Fantastic gym photos*

Thanks for sharing those fab images of your two.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine bicker from time to time, but dont seem to hurt eachother


----------

